# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > مقالات مرتبط با Microsoft .Net Framework >  آموزش Team Fundation Server

## zare69

دوستان سلام
کسی میتونه روش ایجاد کردن و استفاده از TFS را آموزش بده.ممنون میشم :متفکر:

----------


## usef64

من هم این نرم افزار رو نصب کردم، ولی نمیدونم چه جوری میشه از یه پروژه ای که ایجاد شده، روی سیستم خودم استفاده کنم؟

----------

